# convert RAW to DNG in Lightroom?



## Leftyplayer (Nov 22, 2010)

I was reading somewhere that, ideally, one should convert one's raw images to dng once imported into Lightroom.  Wondering how you folks general handle your raw files ... do you keep it as such or convert to the open source .dng?

Also, (still waiting for my copy of Kelby's Lightroom book as I've just been winging it so far) if I did choose to convert to .dng ... is there a way to have Lightroom find all raw files in the catalog and then batch convert?  Currently, I know how to convert, but I have to find/select the files myself. 

Thanks.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Nov 22, 2010)

People convert their RAW to DNG only if they have an older LR that doesnt support the latest RAW from newer cameras. I am not sure why else you would want to convert your RAW to DNG. You would use too much hard drive space.


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 22, 2010)

> People convert their RAW to DNG only if they have an older LR that doesnt support the latest RAW from newer cameras. I am not sure why else you would want to convert your RAW to DNG. You would was too much hard drive space.


Some people convert their RAW files to DNG....because it is an open source format...and thus is probably a better option for long term archiving.  Most RAW formats, on the other hand, are proprietary.  

For example, if Canon gets into a fight with Adobe or something like that, Adobe may stop offering support for Canon RAW files.  Or maybe Adobe goes into the camera business and stops offering support for all other companies RAW formats.
In reality, you would still likely have some software that will work...but the point is that it makes sense to use a universal file type, rather than a proprietary file type.

Personally, I don't bother.  I only convert/copy my files when I have a purpose for doing so.


----------



## davisphotos (Nov 22, 2010)

I've never really bothered with converting to DNG unless I'm for some reason sending raw files to somebody else for editing. For my own archiving, it's another step I don't think of as too necessary.


----------



## Leftyplayer (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks.  I guess we'd probably hear about it and have a chance to save our files if Adobe and Canon get mad at each other LOL.

I thought another reason was because raw files save the lightroom edits (metadata?) in a sidecar file, whereas .dng saves it right inside the file, therefore the information is less likely to get lost if the file and metadata get separated?  Disclaimer: I'm still learning about this stuff, so my brain and vocabulary start stretching thin, but I believe that was how it was explained.  Any thoughts on this particular reasoning?


----------



## Rosshole (Nov 22, 2010)

Kelby's Lightroom book is a great choice!


----------

